#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-07-16
<gsiddardha> Hi, I'm trying to setup orca on ubuntu 12.04 but it keeps giving "at-spi: Got no message at atspi-accessible.c line 674" error. I tried searching on google for some solution and found a discussion on the 1st of April regarding this. 
<gsiddardha> Is there some solution for this ?
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-07-19
<DomasoFan> hi all. hope you are all doing fine.
<DomasoFan> AlanBell: just checked on the no sound in ubuntu 12.10 and virtualbox bug. this one still hasn't been fixed in todays daily either. strange. wonder if this is a big difficult one...
<AlanBell> hmm, dunno, I did ask TheMuso about it
<AlanBell> I have not been doing much testing for a while, must try again
<TheMuso> I've not looked at it, been busy with other things.
<TheMuso> I'll need to set up virtualbox myself and set up a VM to test it properly.
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-07-20
<DomasoFan> good evening all.
<DomasoFan> so. now installing ubuntu 12.10 daily cd to a real computer. virtualbox still doesn't wants to omit sound.
<DomasoFan> anyone knows this issue? installed ubuntu 12.10 and the first time i had speech after login and now i don't. i just have speech at the login screen.
<DomasoFan> tested with the daily build of the cd from today.
<DomasoFan> guess the only thing i might do is reinstall the OS. or does someone has a better idea?
<DomasoFan> it seems not even come up when i hit alt+f2 and enter orca.
<DomasoFan> let's reinstall and see what happens. let's hope it doesn't happen again. *smile*
<DomasoFan> fortunately ubuntu is quickly installed.
<DomasoFan> *lol*. ok now i don't have speech at all. not even at login. alright. i guess i have to give up now. *lol*
<DomasoFan> not able to activate orca at login with ctrl+s. the live cd works fine. but the installed system pretty fails.
